# Joining a gym?



## longers (5 Jul 2008)

I've never used one but there's a gym I pass twice a day on the way to work and on the way home today I popped in.

There's lots of things to do in there, it's nice and shiny and clean with a very nice pool, sauna and steam room and the staff seem very nice. I'm thinking of giving it a go but is it good value?

It's £39.50 a month and you must sign up for twelve months. I can get in there quite often, the idea of a swim before work a couple of days a week appeals and a couple of sessions after work on the equipment sounds feasible.

Is it a reasonable price?  

How much do you pay?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2008)

The price seems very reasonable, if indeed it is a payment per month, regardless of how often you use the gym. 
Ask if there are any 'hidden' costs, i.e. usage at peak times, personal trainer, sharing facilities with the netball team etc.
Are you just looking for general gym usage to improve overall fitness or you after something more specific.
If the changing rooms, and the showers, in particular, are clean, then it could be money well spent, and if you maximise the equipment, then you should be well spent, too!


----------



## Cathryn (5 Jul 2008)

I think £40 for a gym with a pool is a good price. You'd need to go three times a week to make it really good value. 

Gyms aren't much fun but they're good for when the weather is hideous and I've been grateful for mine for physio since I broke my leg. They're useful.


----------



## Sanny (5 Jul 2008)

Hey Longers
I use a gym near to my work and it cost £26.50 per month, It does not have a swimming pool and only has a sauna. I think that £40 is reasonable, but as said, you will have to use it more than 3 times a week to get value for money.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2008)

Sanny said:


> Hey Longers
> I use a gym near to my work and it cost £26.50 per month, It does not have a swimming pool and only has a sauna. I think that £40 is reasonable, but as said, *you will have to use it more than 3 times a week to get value for money*.



You will also need to use it regularly about three times a week to get any physical/health benefit.


----------



## longers (5 Jul 2008)

Ok, sounds good, I'll take the plunge then. It really is spotless and the pool is 18 metres so fairly useful for a few lengths.

She showed me the "spinning" room  A small, psychedelic, mind-warp, nausea inducing cell rammed full of exercise bikes? No thanks 

There's some recumbent style exercise bikes downstairs - be nice to spin on there and watch a bit of telly


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> She showed me the "spinning" room  A small, psychedelic, mind-warp, nausea inducing cell rammed full of exercise bikes? No thanks



Give it a go before you knock it! Spinning is good fun, enjoyable AND beneficial! 
As Noodley said, he knocked spots off the spinners in his class, so power to the knee elbow of the cyclist!


----------



## longers (5 Jul 2008)

I wasn't knocking the spinning, it's the "decoration" of the room that put me off. 

An attic space painted black with a fluoro Jackson Pollock paintjob and the uv lights from a nightclub? Not sure my migraines would like that .


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> I wasn't knocking the spinning, it's the "decoration" of the room that put me off.
> 
> An attic space painted black with a fluoro Jackson Pollock paintjob and the uv lights from a nightclub? Not sure my migraines would like that .



Fair enough! 
So, have you decided?


----------



## longers (5 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> So, have you decided?



SOLD!!


I'll try and make time tomorrow to go along and arrange the induction thingy.

It just sounded like a lot of money at first but if you lot say it's fair then it's fair.
We've had a Scottish opinion, one from Leeds and one from Norway. 

Pretty conclusive I think


----------



## Noodley (5 Jul 2008)

I am a member of the local council scheme, which gives me access to every leisure facility in the council area, which is good for me as I travel a fair bit across the area and can therefore go to the gym at lunch or end of the day at various locations. All for just over 20 quid per month (I get a small discount 'cos I am a council employee). I think I'll get a family membership which will cover the Noodley Jnrs swimming and gym classes as well, and I think it works out at less than 40 quid per month.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Jul 2008)

i'd save the cash and spend it on bike stuff. but then again, my workplace does have its own swimming pool…


----------



## Perry (6 Jul 2008)

Gym for muscle tone/building

Bike for Cardio

Perfect combination!


----------



## Perry (6 Jul 2008)

TIP: Don't do a hard leg workout if you are riding home - Ooh it's tough!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (8 Jul 2008)

uh-oh, I've only just seen this thread now. So if you've joined Longers, discard the following!

My own (and loads of peeps I know) experience is that you will use it for around 3 months, during which time it will busy up to the point where you have to wait to get on machines and get sick of all the posers swanning about like they own the place. The instructors will feign interest when setting up a new program of exercise for you, which will last about 12 sessions. After this they wont remember who you are, what level you're at and will just up your reps / jogging / cycling / rowing times without really considering what you want from it, and that's IF you can get their attention away from some newbie group of girls for 5 mins.

I had a membership for a year about 7 years ago and after 6 months (3 months after the above began) I could have seen it far enough, and was left regretting being tied in to a year of it. So I second Alecs' advice, spend it on bike stuff. £40 a month will get you seriously kitted out!

Anyway if you've joined, good stuff, let me know how it goes!


----------



## longers (8 Jul 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Anyway if you've joined, good stuff, let me know how it goes!



Thanks for the advice  - I'm just about to cycle over to be induced.

My biggest worry is getting bored of it and wasting the money. I can only see how it goes though and being a tight git I'm sure I'll try and get my moneys worth  

I'm not too worried about instructors and courses - I've seen what I want to do there and it's not too hard to work out for myself a routine on the various machines. The sauna and pool is a big draw for me.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2008)

I agree to a certain extent with what Tet said, I would just add this: 
if swimming and the sauna are the main reasons for joining the gym, that's fine. Swimming will (if you stick at it) improve your stamina and supplety, and boost your breathing capacity.
Assuming cycling is your main activity/means of exercise, then avoid lifting heavy weights which will just bulken you up, given you a shape that some might want on a beach, but looks, to be honest, a bit silly!
I would suggest, as I have done several times here, that skipping twice a day for 5 minutes each time, and a session with a Swiss ball will give you the shape, definition and strength without getting larger. 

And then you can enjoy a cold beer or more in the sauna.


----------



## domtyler (8 Jul 2008)

Personally I think that gyms are a waste of money for most people and they tend to make their money by locking people into contracts that they don't want or need. If you try and leave then they will fight tooth and nail to get more money out of you.

To be avoided at all costs.

40 x 12 = £480 = a decent set of wheels or a new groupset.

If you want to go swimming then just turn up at your local pool and swim for £2 when you want to.


----------



## domtyler (8 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> The price seems very reasonable, if indeed it is a payment per month, regardless of how often you use the gym.
> *Ask if there are any 'hidden' costs, i.e. usage at peak times, personal trainer, sharing facilities with the netball team etc.*
> Are you just looking for general gym usage to improve overall fitness or you after something more specific.
> If the changing rooms, and the showers, in particular, are clean, then it could be money well spent, and if you maximise the equipment, then you should be well spent, too!



Wouldn't sharing the facilities with the netball team be seen as a bonus?


----------



## toontra (8 Jul 2008)

If the cycle trainers have wattage output then I'd say it's worth it. Doing power (i.e. wattage) interval training on one of these has revolutionised my training - speed and endurance both up, especially noticeable on hills. Before anyone starts banging on about "the only good training for cycling is cycling", I'd say a solid 1-hour interval session is the equivalent to 3-4 hours on the road, especially if you don't live in a hilly area, and it's a damn sight more comfortable on a wet, cold winters day also.

I also do general fixed weights so as my upper body doesn't wither away from neglect!


----------



## longers (8 Jul 2008)

I'm back - it was quite successful. I liked it 

I didn't fall off the treadmill or capsize the rowing machine which were my main aims. I got a few nice compliments on my leotard too 

Dayvo- I won't be doing heavy weights - I don't want to look like a bodybuilder  
I don't want to gain weight or lose weight - just be fitter and stronger. 

Dom- I did the maths and yes it is a lot of money but from what I've seen I will be there quite often. Spending that money on bike kit will get me some nice kit but will only be good for cycling won't it? I could go to the local pool but haven't done that in over a year - I used to run but haven't done that for nearly two years I think. Getting value for money will be the best motivation for me. I ride past on the way to work so I've got no excuse not to go. I could have found a slightly cheaper place but it's out of the way and I'd be a lot less likely to drop in. Anyway - why am I trying to justify myself to you? 

Toontra - no wattage on the bikes. They've got programmes on the bikes which look like they might be interesting and they measure your heart rate for you. I haven't got a HRM for riding so will have a play with the machines and see what good comes of it.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (9 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> I'm back - it was quite successful. I liked it
> 
> I didn't fall off the treadmill or capsize the rowing machine which were my main aims. I got a few nice compliments on my leotard too
> 
> ...



Ah, did I mention that my own motivation for going grew less and less and was really the primary reason I ended up considering it a waste of money?!

Good to hear it went well. Don't take any advice from Dayvo about saunas


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Jul 2008)

I used to be a gym member (JJB) but when the prices started going up and the queues for the equipment started building (i.e. no extra facilities even though membership was increasing) I soon cancelled it. 

I like the idea of being able to pop in and do what you want, but realistically I just don't have the time/motivation - after work I want to get home to see the kids before they go to bed, and then I'll settle down to watch a film or just chill out with the Wife... I don't want to be popping back out to go to the gym!

I have a feeling that your personal circumstances are somewhat different to mine though (you're allowed out at weekends for rides etc.!!) so it may be an excellent way to look at fit young tottie in tight clothing build up your stamina/strength.


----------



## doyler78 (15 Jul 2008)

I've been going to the gym for 6 years now so no boredom has set in here. Like everything they will be for some for not for others. I love going to the gym and I get a swimming pool, sauna & steam room all for £32.80 a month so can't beat that.

I use it mainly now for upper body work like someone else said because I don't like the skinny, cancer victim look, that the Rasmussen's of this world have (no chance of that at the min since I stuck on 9kg over the last year ). I couldn't care less if it makes me slower on the bike. There are plenty of other things I can do to make me faster.

It does annoy me every year come Jan & Feb when all the new people join and you end up having to queue for everything but then I just switch to going early in the morning which can be busy too but not as bad.

Made the mistake of doing a full on leg weight programme then having to cycle 18 mile home. My legs hurt 1/2 a mile down the road. Lesson learnt. Now I don't bother with a leg programme now unless I am off the bike for some reason or in the dead of winter.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (23 Jul 2008)

I think I pay £18 per month to the local gym on their direct debit discount scheme.


----------



## Willow (23 Jul 2008)

so just how do you get out of the contract you don't use (guilty!) - anyone want to buy LA Fitness membership merrow, guildford - it's transferable.


----------



## peanut (23 Jul 2008)

longers said:


> I've never used one but there's a gym I pass twice a day on the way to work and on the way home today I popped in.
> 
> There's lots of things to do in there, it's nice and shiny and clean with a very nice pool, sauna and steam room and the staff seem very nice. I'm thinking of giving it a go but is it good value?
> 
> ...



sounds like a lot but its a fantastic bargain if you use the facilities enough.
Thats very cheap as prices go.
I joined my gym Christmas.
It was £56.00 for the first month including charge for the `Technogym' key which is a solid state `key' that is programmed on a PC with your exercise program.

You plug it in the equipment and it registered how you use it ,sets targets and calculates calories burned etc brilliant.

Its warm and dry with no wind (except farts) and its a brilliant way to get fit, lose weight and keep toned.

You'll feel a little self concious first time in there but you soon feel like a regular. Don't forget to take a towel to wipe the sweat off you and the equipment every time. Also take a water bottle with your fav drink and an ipod 
Give the spinning class a go too but be warned those girlies take some keeping up with


----------



## bonj2 (4 Aug 2008)

hmmm... I joined a gym, but i left 'cos I didn't go enough, however although the one I was in I don't think you had sign a 12 month contract, although I was in for more than that anyway so i wouldn't know for sure.

Going swimming and then going in the steam room/sauna is nice.
The gym itself though isn't really that great for me. For cardio, i do cycling, and to a certain extent squash. Cycling also provides lower body toning, so 
don't really need the gym for that. For upper body toning, can just borrow my bro's free weights (they're better than machines anyway as they exercise all the little supporting muscles aswell as just the main ones so better for tone) and he knows how to use them anyway.

I left 'cos i only stayed a member 'cos I thought you had to be to be in the squash club, but then i found out you don't,so i left.

But swimming is definitely good exercise, and going in the steam room / sauna afterwards is definitely nice and relaxing, and you can chat to people.


----------



## yenrod (4 Aug 2008)

The problem with GYMs is that *you have to leave your house THEN get there, THEN get changed THEN get the quipment set-up for you/fight off the other people THEN utilise the equipment THEN goto changing room THEN navigate your way home* thats why they fail !

Exercise regimes are far more successfull if you start from the house you live in


----------



## Chris James (4 Aug 2008)

Willow said:


> so just how do you get out of the contract you don't use (guilty!) - anyone want to buy LA Fitness membership merrow, guildford - it's transferable.




My wife got out of her contract with Total Fitness by cancelling her direct debit. When they wrote a threatening letter demaning she pay her contract up she wrote back detailing the occasions when she had complained about the changing rooms being filthy, the showers being cold and the stinkiness of the swimming pool! So she stated that they have failed to provide the level of service that they had promised and so she viewed them as having terminated the contract.

Patrick would probably say that is legally a load of cobblers but realistically they would never take you to court for such a small amount of money.


----------



## doyler78 (4 Aug 2008)

yenrod said:


> The problem with GYMs is that *you have to leave your house THEN get there, THEN get changed THEN get the quipment set-up for you/fight off the other people THEN utilise the equipment THEN goto changing room THEN navigate your way home* thats why they fail !
> 
> Exercise regimes are far more successfull if you start from the house you live in



I go straight from work otherwise I doubt I would ever go on a work night.


----------

